# lean gain 200



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

just got hold of a tri mix called lean gain 200.its by a pharmacy called Med-Tech solutions.

in it per ml there is:

test prop 60mg.

tren ace 60mg.

drostanalone prop(masteron) 80mg.

was gonna run 3 a week mon,wed,fri up till xmas to see what happens.if its good after xmas gonna add a test e 250mg ew to it.

have used this brand before and it always seems to be ok.

have to be carefull when i take any test cause i blow up and hold a lot af water,its v rare i even go on it.iv just started competeing at the 80kg mark so dont want to put to much on(im norm around 95kg).just want to improve on my weak points.

any thoughts on this course?

also is there anything i can take to combat the water retention when i add the test e next year.

cheers john. :thumb:


----------



## KarlosHam (Mar 22, 2012)

How did you get on with the lean gain mate? ive started my first week on it and am just wondering what to expect, im trying to cut on high protein low carb diet. thanks


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

why does it have more mast than test? seems silly


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

but then again from what ive seen medi tech seems to like the silly theme


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Mast seems to work better run at higher doses, most say don't run it under 400... So on that front it seems fine. There's enough Test to equal the Tren. Very rarely will someone not add more test to a blend like that anyway...Specially when the test is so low.

I know what your saying, but it does make sense.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

iElite said:


> Mast seems to work better run at higher doses, most say don't run it under 400... So on that front it seems fine. There's enough Test to equal the Tren. Very rarely will someone not add more test to a blend like that anyway...Specially when the test is so low.
> 
> I know what your saying, but it does make sense.


i just thought test is better run higher than things such as tren, mast, deca and so on


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Jonsey911 said:


> i just thought test is better run higher than things such as tren, mast, deca and so on


Would agree with you 100%. But even running that at 1ml EOD, your only running test at 240mg on Week 1... I don't know anyone Running Tren and Mast who would use Test alongside at that dose. I suppose it compliments it. But I'd probably run 500 EW on top of that.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

You dont have to run test higher than your tren or mast, lots of ppl use small dose test with high tren/mast/deca etc


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I would never ever Run Deca or Tren higher than Test.. Thats asking for trouble.

Anyway, Hotdogs right. Each to his own. Some things work better for others, but don't be surprised by Low test levels in Blends. Lots of UGLs do it.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> You dont have to run test higher than your tren or mast, lots of ppl use small dose test with high tren/mast/deca etc


i know no one HAS TO but i just thought it was rule of thumb and help keep sides down like deca dick and tren dick, so would think any lab who knows what there are doing and knowing that the majority would want test higher would make it with test higher.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> i know no one HAS TO but i just thought it was rule of thumb and help keep sides down like deca dick and tren dick, so would think any lab who knows what there are doing and knowing that the majority would want test higher would make it with test higher.


No rule of thumb, just usual Internet rumours!

@elite how is it asking for trouble?? If you can't get a hard on with 250mg test with any amount of deca than I would say you have other issues


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

You did notice the OP date ya?


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> You did notice the OP date ya?


no one is talking to the OP


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> No rule of thumb, just usual Internet rumours!
> 
> @elite how is it asking for trouble?? If you can't get a hard on with 250mg test with any amount of deca than I would say you have other issues


250mg Test EW alongside 700+ Deca might be a different story. But that's not the point. I mean... from my perspective, not necessarily anyone elses.

I find Test a brilliant base for any AAS. If I'm bulking for e.g. I would run 400mg Deca, 800 Test. I'd do a lot better on that then 250 Test and 400 Deca.

I normally would have a better sense of well being, No libido issues, great results from the extra test. Thats what I mean when I say I like running Test higher.

I'm sure some people have no issues at low doses, but I know if I use it, it works best with me at 750-800.


----------

